# Return with New Year's Resolution



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

My resolution, that pertains to this board, is that I will take the best parts of it and enjoy them and any parts that I personally find upsetting, I will read, breathe and move on. Also, my humble apologies, as usual, to anyone that I may have upset before my hiatus.

Now on to a list of other resolutions I have run across and they made me smile.

New Year's Resolutions

1. As I let go of my feelings of guilt, I am in touch with my inner sociopath.

2. I have the power to channel my imagination into ever-soaring levels of suspicion and 
paranoia.

3. I assume full responsibility for my actions, except the ones that are someone else's fault.

4. In some cultures what I do would be considered normal.

5. My intuition nearly makes up for my lack of wisdom and judgment.

6. I need not suffer in silence while I can still moan, whimper, and complain.

7. When someone hurts me, I know that forgiveness is cheaper than a lawsuit, but not nearly as 
rewarding.

8. I am at one with my duality.

9. Blessed are the flexible, for they can tie themselves in knots.

10. I will strive to live each day as if it were my 50th birthday.

11. I honor and express all facets of my being, regardless of state and local laws.

12. Today I will gladly share my experience and advice, for there are no sweeter words than "I 
told you so!".

13. A scapegoat is almost as good as a solution.

14. Just for today, I will not sit in my living room all day in my jammies. Instead, I will 
move my computer into the bedroom.

15. I will no longer waste my time reliving the past; I will spend it worrying about the 
future.

16. The complete lack of evidence is the surest proof that the conspiracy is working.

17. Before I criticize a man, I walk a mile in his shoes. That way, if he gets angry, he's a 
mile away and barefoot.

Happy New Year All,
terri


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Utterly hilarious!

And welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love,
J
p.s. my favorite is that "I am one with my duality" LOL...if we could all GET that one, really and truly get it....half of us would be cured.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

glad your back terri* astrik and all


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome back girl


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Wonderful to have you back again Terri 

I love those resolutions,there are a few that I think I just might be able to achieve (for a change).

12. Today I will gladly share my experience and advice, for there are no sweeter words than "I told you so!". 
"amen" :wink:

15. I will no longer waste my time reliving the past; I will spend it worrying about the 
future. 
With age this is already becoming a reality.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

happy new year terri*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Terri, I was so glad to see your name back on the screen!
I have missed you around here.

GLAD you are back!
And a Happy New Year to you (with all your resolutions lol..good luck with them)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks to all. I just miss you guys too much when I'm gone. What can I say.

Hugs to all.
terri*


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hugs to terri*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ahh i dont even know what to say. so extremely glad youre back. your asteriks was the heart of this site.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I started to read those resolutions without fulling reading the sentence that says you 'run across them'. Therefore, I was open-mouthed for a while - believing they were real! Hilarious! Happy New Year and welcome back!


----------

